# Help with dental coding!!!



## cbarb8891 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a friend that does billing for an oral surgeon. She sent the following question to me. "The surgeon bills some Dental radiology codes and wants to know if the following codes can be split billed with mod TC and 26: D0290,
 D0330, D340 and D350. 

Also they perform radiology procedures  70355 and 70350. They do not own rent or lease the equipment but their staff perform the procedure at the hospital. They do not bill the codes at all thinking that they can't. I advised her that they can bill for the procedures and attach a modifier-26 to the procedures for the professional component. In CPT it states that if the physician performs the supervsion and interpretation to see codes outside the 70000 series. 

Are there seperate codes found in the dental coding book? Was I correct to advise them to use CPT codes with mod-26 attached. 

 I do not have access to a Dental CPT - Is there one?  Any help would be appreciated.

Thank You,
Christine


----------



## cbarb8891 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Dental coding*

Thank You.

She had me under the impression that they had their own CPT manual for Dental Coding.

Christine


----------



## jenndeshon (Apr 30, 2009)

I also bill for oral surgery. We use CPT, HCPCS, ICD-9 CM, and CDT (Current Dental Termiinology) books. I am interested in hearing answers to this question as I am always looking for ways to increase production but we own our equipment & bill the radiology codes. The 70000 series suggestions might work for medical insurance companies but I doubt they will be accepted by dental insurance companies. Medical insurance will allow you to use CDT codes on CMS-1500 forms (after all, they can also be found in the HCPCS) but I have never come across a case where dental insurance will permit you to put CPT codes on an ADA form.

Hope this helps a little!

Jennifer, CPC


----------



## NANASIA (Sep 17, 2009)

*Dental Code Diagnosis*

Are there any diagnosis codes for Dental procedures. If not, please explain why. If so, please let me know where I could find them. Thank you.


----------



## jenndeshon (Sep 21, 2009)

The ADA form for dental claims does not have a space for diagnosis codes but, of course, the CMS-1500 form does have a spot for diagnosis codes. Most (not all) dental codes are in the 500 section of the CPT.


Jennifer, CPC


----------

